# Carta di soggornio



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm piggybacking off an early thread about this subject. I am in exactly the same situation. My wife is also in the process of acquiring her citizenship. All the previous information was extremely helpful, but I have one additional question. At what point will I be able to apply for citizenship. Is there a length of time residency requirement? Thank you in advance. Rick


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

If I recall correctly, you must be married at least three years if residing outside Italy or two years if inside Italy. I think the 3 year rule can be bent if there is already one or more children.

Some comuni have been reported to start the clock ticking not when the marriage occurred, but when the marriage (if it didn't take place in Italy) was actually registered in Italy. I don't think this is a correct interpretation of the law, but you may not be able to convince the comune to see it your way.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks accbgb. So as you interpret the law it's 3 years/2 years respectively. Good to know.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That's the waiting period before the foreign spouse can apply. Upon application it takes a couple more years for a decision.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, well, that is the question I was answering after all: "At what point will I be able to apply for citizenship."


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Understood. I'm just elaborating to aid expectations.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I knew it wouldn't be easy.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

panama rick said:


> Thanks everyone. I knew it wouldn't be easy.


And not terribly important, either.

There is an argument to be made that yours would be the best of all possible options - Italian citizen wife and non-citizen husband. You would (pretty much) automatically be granted residency as the spouse of an Italian citizen and gain nearly all the privileges that come with citizenship without having to put the time, effort, and funds required into becoming an actual citizen yourself.

The only real downside would be if you and your wife were to eventually divorce; at that point your ability to remain in Italy would vary depending upon the specifics of your situation.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks again. I guess I won't know for sure until we put feet on the ground and start the process.


----------

